# I need everyone's help for this.



## BIRM_200SX (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, I have decided to start my own business (I've had it decided months ago, but I am now much closer). I am getting ready to start up a basic, starter version of my final business by going out and just doing basic work and modification of peoples cars and/or computer/electronics. Where I need your help in is to see if my prices are fair and not too much or even if they are too little. So, tell me where I'm too high and where I can increase the prices. This will act as additional income for the time being so I can start to modify my new 2005 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec-V and really prove what I can do as a "Tuner," and this car can also demonstrait my electrical skills. The name is the one I'm banking on later.

Price List:
BANNER ELECTRONICS AND RACING, LLC



Automotive Services and Price List
(if parts provided, parts are extra and other services are $65 per hour)


Engine Compartment Dress Up - $35-100
Engine Degrease and Clean Up
Cover wires with Color Split Loom
Paint or Polish Valve Cover(s)
Install Braided Line(s) and Hose(s)
Replace Dip Stick and Oil Cap
Install Colored Silicone Vacuum Hoses
Install Colored Silicone Spark Plug Wires
Replace the Accelerator Cable with a Braided Stainless one
Paint exhaust Heat Shields with High Temperature Paint
Paint Brackets
Install Hood Props

On Board Diagnostics Check - $45

Aftermarket Ignition Coil Installation - $75-120 (Depending on amount of Coils)

Engine Tune Up -$55-135
Install new spark plugs
Oil and Filter Change
Coolant Change
Air Filter Change
PCV Valve Change (if required)

Aftermarket Short Ram Air Intake Installation - $35-45

Aftermarket Cold-Air Intake Installation - $45-100 (higher for custom shields)

Aftermarket Intake Manifold Installation - $80-120

Aftermarket Throttle Body(ies) and/or Spacer(s) Installation - $45-60

Aftermarket Fuel Pressure Regulator Installation- $55-65

Aftermarket Fuel Pump Installation - $80-150

Aftermarket Fuel Injector and/or Rail Installation - $50-125

Aftermarket Exhaust Header(s) Installation - $75-100

Aftermarket Cat-Back Exhaust Installation - $85-125

Aftermarket Cooling Radiator Upgrade Installation - $75-200
Aftermarket Fan extra, see price below for fan installation cost

Aftermarket Electronic Fan Installation - $55-95

Aftermarket Gauge Installation - $35 per gauge
Bung installation for O2 and EGT gauge are $15 extra
Taps into block are $20 extra
Tachometer is $45, Shift Light is $5 extra



Computer and Electronics Repairs and Services are $35 per hour and parts are extra if not provided

All Services must be paid up front and in full before any service is performed

All work is not guaranteed or warranted, nor is Banner Electronics and Racing, LLC. liable for legality or smog proofing


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats on the business! Some of those prices are about average! Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

I'd leave your prices pretty much set..they seem very fair, only thing I'd consider is your gurantee...maybe give a small one to start with, I know personally as a customer, I"m willing to spend the extra money and have a longer gurantee...just a thought


Good luck!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

seems good, but i never pay before something is done on my car, it doesn 't work that way, they do the work customer inspects it double checks wat was done then pays, and u make your money back plus some on the sale


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> seems good, but i never pay before something is done on my car, it doesn 't work that way, they do the work customer inspects it double checks wat was done then pays, and u make your money back plus some on the sale


PLUS you do not know for sure what each job will take to do...something may come up where you have to spend more time into...it will be better for you AND the customer, there's nothing more I dislike that being charged extra when I was told that it would only cost so much, ya know?


----------



## BIRM_200SX (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm posting this just as an update to my price list from the response from you guys and from other boards I'm a part of.

Price List:
BANNER ELECTRONICS AND RACING, LLC



Automotive Services and Price List
(if parts provided, parts are extra if not provided and other services are $65 per hour)
Work is warrantied for up to 30 days after service is done


Engine Compartment Dress Up - $35-100
Engine Degrease and Clean Up
Cover wires with Color Split Loom
Paint or Polish Valve Cover(s)
Install Braided Line(s) and Hose(s)
Replace Dip Stick and Oil Cap
Install Colored Silicone Vacuum Hoses
Install Colored Silicone Spark Plug Wires
Replace the Accelerator Cable with a Braided Stainless one
Paint exhaust Heat Shields with High Temperature Paint
Paint Brackets
Install Hood Props

On Board Diagnostics Check - $45

Aftermarket Ignition Coil Installation - $75-120 (Depending on amount of Coils)

Engine Tune Up -$55-135
Install new spark plugs
Oil and Filter Change
Coolant Change
Air Filter Change
PCV Valve Change (if required)

Aftermarket Short Ram Air Intake Installation - $35-45

Aftermarket Cold-Air Intake Installation - $45-100 (higher for custom shields)

Aftermarket Intake Manifold Installation - $80-120

Aftermarket Throttle Body(ies) and/or Spacer(s) Installation - $45-60

Aftermarket Fuel Pressure Regulator Installation- $55-65

Aftermarket Fuel Pump Installation - $80-150

Aftermarket Fuel Injector and/or Rail Installation - $50-125

Aftermarket Exhaust Header(s) Installation - $75-100

Aftermarket Cat-Back Exhaust Installation - $85-125

Aftermarket Cooling Radiator Upgrade Installation - $75-200
Aftermarket Fan extra, see price below for fan installation cost

Aftermarket Electronic Fan Installation - $55-95

Aftermarket Gauge Installation - $35 per gauge
Bung installation for O2 and EGT gauge are $15 extra
Taps into block are $20 extra
Tachometer is $45, Shift Light is $5 extra



Computer and Electronics Repairs and Services are $35 per hour and parts are extra if not provided

All Services must be paid in full before any vehicle is released to customer.

All work is not guaranteed, nor is Banner Electronics and Racing, LLC. liable for legality or smog proofing


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

You provide a nice list of services. I particularly like the engine tune-up and dress-up services. Good prices. If you get big make sure you open up a shop here in AZ. :cheers:


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Hey I'm taking a small business class here in college where else, I could answer any questions you have or at least try to. If you haven't already I would check all your competitions prices in the area, and over the internet. Then set your price accordingly, if you wanna be the cheap guy (doesn't mean cheap service), in the middle, or the price leader (nothing wrong with that!). Wish you the best of luck though and remember lots of business don't start making profit until their 3rd of 4th year of business so hang in there! Also advertise cause lots of times people don't even know your there! Ah I better stop before I turn into Professor Childers. Good luck though! 

oh yea check out your local SBA office! Its free and really good advice and help!


----------

